# Your first 2010 solves !



## TioMario (Jan 1, 2010)

Let's start a new year full of speedcubing ! 

My first 2010 avg5: 38.80 (my first sub-40 ever)

(32.54) --> B R B2 F2 L2 R2 F D' B' L' B' L B2 D2 U' B' R2 U' F' U B' D R' D B
38.65 --> L2 D L B F2 D2 R B F L2 D2 L R2 D' R2 F' D U L R' B' R D2 L' R'
(44.20) --> L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L F' L2 B F' D' B' F' U2 F D U' R D R B F' U' B F2
40.56 --> D' U' B F' D U' B L' R2 U B' D F' R2 B' L2 R D R2 B' D L2 U L' R2
37.20 --> D' U' B F' D U' B L' R2 U B' D F' R2 B' L2 R D R2 B' D L2 U L' R2


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't forget to shave.

I still have 3 more hours 'til new year.


----------



## TioMario (Jan 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Don't forget to shave.
> 
> I still have 3 more hours 'til new year.



Signature actualized


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 1, 2010)

In Australia it was 2010 12 hours ago.


----------



## TioMario (Jan 1, 2010)

Just post your solves >_< !


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2010)

First solve: 5x5x5BLD success! First attempt ever as well. Done from 1-2am approx


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2010)

2,010 solves is a lot. Are you sure you want me to post them all here?


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about keeping a tally of how many solves I do timed in a year. And writing down all the times. I think I can just use a session cct continuously.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

It will be 2010 in 26 minutes here.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 1, 2010)

First solve of 2010 (keep in mind I'm a supernoob)

25.47


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

First 2010 solve. 

Hehe, 

18.64. Things are looking up this year .


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

First solve: 21.50... >*Sigh*<


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 1, 2010)

12.33 B R B2 F2 L2 R2 F D' B' L' B' L B2 D2 U' B' R2 U' F' U B' D R' D B
(14.18) L2 D L B F2 D2 R B F L2 D2 L R2 D' R2 F' D U L R' B' R D2 L' R'
(11.25) L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L F' L2 B F' D' B' F' U2 F D U' R D R B F' U' B F2
12.08 D' U' B F' D U' B L' R2 U B' D F' R2 B' L2 R D R2 B' D L2 U L' R2
12.53 L' R2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 R F L2 D' F B D F2 R' L' B L2 F B2

12.33 avg5 

edit: continued into a 12.58 avg12

6. 13.26 R D2 B2 L F' D B' R' B' U' D2 B F2 L' F2 D' R B2 F D' L2 B2 R2 L2 B2
7. 11.30 F' U D2 B2 F2 L' D' R2 B' R L D' F R' D2 R' L B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L U' B'
8. 13.02 D U2 B2 U R B' L U2 F L2 F R U' B' F2 U L' B2 D2 B2 R' U' L2 R' B2
9. 13.64 B L2 R' D F2 L' B' F R2 D2 U B' D L2 F2 L' F B' U' L2 F D2 B F' L'
10. 12.23 R' U2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 F D2 F' R2 B' U D2 L' D2 B' L2 B R' D' L2 U2 L2 D
11. 13.28 B' D2 R L2 F2 L U2 F' D2 B' L2 F D L B U' D2 F2 D' R' F L F' D2 R2
12. 12.10 B R' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L U2 B F2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' R D' F U' D' R2 B R


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 1, 2010)

7x7 10:43
Getting closer to sub 10 yayy


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

11.91!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 1, 2010)

15.25 - first solve.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 1, 2010)

3x3 avg of 12- 21.07

-.- I guess I'm shrugging off all the bad times in the beginning of the year XD


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 2,010 solves is a lot. Are you sure you want me to post them all here?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 1, 2010)

Well here i go :fp
wow compared to the average i took a few hours ago that was pretty bad.
38.42
31.73
25.67
30.17
47.76
avg,33.44
oh well good i guess for being half asleep


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 1, 2010)

My first solve was a 58s PLL skip on 4x4 ->2:39 Megaminx  Followed by a 2:36. And a PB avg 5


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 1, 2010)

My first 3x3 solve was a 16.03. I had an un-intentional x-cross, if such a thing exists.

Now, if you would excuse me, I'm going to go have a bite to eat. I haven't eaten since last decade, and you wouldn't believe how hungry I am...

Happy New Year everyone! I hope you all have your best year yet!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

I got this right before though, but I'll count it:
Rubik's 360: 1:11.11 on 01-01-2010! W00t!
--Ranzha


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 1, 2010)

Second solve was a 11.27


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 1, 2010)

18.69, *LUCKY*. Sign of great things to come for this year, eh? In fact, I hit the spacebar right as the ball dropped.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've only done 2. For 2x2 it was 6.60 and for 3x3 it was 22.60.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 1, 2010)

First avg of the year.
For the record, I am on little sleep, was at a crazy concert for a few hours, and have had some late night beer already.

Statistics for 01-01-2010 03:21:01

Average: 20.67
Standard Deviation: 0.71
Best Time: 17.55
Worst Time: 24.69
Individual Times:
1.	(24.69)	F' U L' B2 F2 U B2 D2 U' L D2 U' F2 L' F D2 U' L2 F' D L2 R D U2 L'
2.	(17.55)	L' R F' L2 U B2 R U' R' F2 L R' U B' D' U B2 L' R D2 U2 R' U L2 R
3.	19.48	L' F D2 B2 F2 L2 R D' B2 F' D2 U' R B F' L D2 L D' U L2 R2 F' D' U
4.	21.69	B F D' R' B' D2 U' L2 R2 D2 U F' L R2 F2 L R2 B' L2 R2 D2 U B2 D U2
5.	20.85	F' L' B R2 B L2 R D U' B F L' B U R U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 1, 2010)

My first solve was a 16.0x but i scrmabled with a 2x2 scramble and got two edges of the cross and one pair already inserted. 
Here's my second solve


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 1, 2010)

L2 R' B2 R F U' F2 R B' D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B F' R2 U2 F D R L' D2 F D 38.55


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 1, 2010)

25.82 average of 100. Finally under 26.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been drinking since last night (or last year). Still do not sleep. My local time at the time of this post is 6:56 AM. My only solve so far it`s Master Magic: 3,72 seg., almost broke a string  :fp haha. Happy new year to all!!!!


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 1, 2010)

i messed up :/
15.03


----------



## janelle (Jan 1, 2010)

First of 3x3x3

Cubes Solved: 10/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 34.95
Standard Deviation: 6.38
Best Time: 26.02
Worst Time: 45.64
Individual Times:
1.	43.38	R D2 U' B2 F L' R2 F2 D B2 D' U' L' U' L2 B2 F L' D U' B F U' B' F'
2.	45.64	L D2 U2 B L R' D' L' D U' R' B' F2 U2 F D' F' D2 U R' D L' U R2 F2
3.	DNF	U2 R F' D2 U R B L D L2 R' U L R' B2 F D' U2 F D U B D' U L2 (Forgot to start the timer)
4.	32.60	F' R' U' R2 B' F U' B2 D U L' D' L2 R D2 F' D2 U' F D' B F U' L' D2
5.	34.84	B L2 R' B' D2 L R U2 B' F D2 L' D' B F2 D2 R' D' B' F' R2 B2 U2 R U'
6.	26.02	D2 L2 B2 F' R2 B2 F D2 F L2 F' D' R2 B' D2 U B2 F' D2 U R D F' R' B
7.	28.83	L' R B F' D U2 F' L R B L' R' F2 U2 R B2 F' L F D2 U B2 D U R'
8.35.25	B2 L2 R F' R2 U' R' U2 L' R D B2 F' R2 D2 F' D F2 L2 R B' F' D U B
9. DNF	L2 F' U2 R' D' R2 B' F' D R' B2 L R' F' L2 R B2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' F' L R (Just messed up xD ) 
10. 26.53 D2 L' U B U2 L U L' D2 B' F2 U' F D' R' D L R2 U' B L' B2 D' L' R2
11. 40.03 L D R2 B D2 U' F2 L' D U' B F' U2 B2 R' B' D2 U2 B' F' L' R D2 U' L'
12. 36.34 R' B2 F' L R' U L' R2 B L D2 B L D U2 B R2 B' F L B L' R D' F

Not that bad of an avg.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 1, 2010)

My first solve was a 32.81 on Square-1, without parity. Second solve was 31.59 with parity


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 1, 2010)

Now my attempt to speedsolving the LanLan 2x2x2 while fully drunk:

1.- 8,63: U2 F R' U R2 U2 F2 U'
2.- (7,59): U2 F R' U2 F R U R2 U'
3.- (9,65): F U2 R' U' R U R' U'
4.- 9,00: U F' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R
5.- 8,97: F2 U' F R U2 F' U' R

AVG: 8,67. Haha, if you check my WCA profile you will notice that my official avg is worst than this, i don`t get it. Maybe this is my year for speedsolving... or maybe i have to drink before competitions...:fp

I think the alcohol effect relax me instead of competitions time where the nerves are almost uncontrollable...


----------



## Zava (Jan 1, 2010)

DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:00.27 (would've been like 58.xx but I missed the stack) 46.08, 52.38, 59.22, 1:04.59, 1:00.77, 1:07.97, 52.65, 1:01.81, 1:03.88, 1:03.50, DNF (popped at the last edge :S was at 1:10 though) 45.66 DNF (~58)

best avg 12 (there is 2 in there lol) 59.29. I'm definitely not this good!


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 1, 2010)

Zava said:


> DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:00.27 (would've been like 58.xx but I missed the stack) 46.08, 52.38, 59.22, 1:04.59, 1:00.77, 1:07.97, 52.65, 1:01.81, 1:03.88, 1:03.50, DNF (popped at the last edge :S was at 1:10 though) 45.66 DNF (~58)
> 
> best avg 12 (there is 2 in there lol) 59.29. I'm definitely not this good!



4x4?


----------



## Zava (Jan 1, 2010)

kurtaz said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:00.27 (would've been like 58.xx but I missed the stack) 46.08, 52.38, 59.22, 1:04.59, 1:00.77, 1:07.97, 52.65, 1:01.81, 1:03.88, 1:03.50, DNF (popped at the last edge :S was at 1:10 though) 45.66 DNF (~58)
> ...



óemgé Kurta, hogy lenne akkor igaz a "határozottan nem vagyok ilyen jó"? :fp


----------



## Mossar (Jan 1, 2010)

It was strange. I woke up today and I've done avg12 - 14.26 without any problems. Very often sub14 and sub13. It wasn't sub14 avg only because of two over16 times. 

And Onehanded. It is very funny for me. In 2009 it was quite difficult for me to do sub20. Today 1/2 of my times are sub20 :O. I don't understand it ;d


----------



## KwS Pall (Jan 1, 2010)

I did 2:15.9x on 5x5 ^^ with a12 1:42.42 on my Essen Cube
and 20.xx on 3x3


SHAME! I lost my skill!


----------



## whauk (Jan 1, 2010)

my first solve was OH and i got 17.52 nonlucky 
a good start i think
then i made it 2H 16.93 xD
and a 4x4 in 59.93^^ sub1 without looking ahead... it was 4 am


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 1, 2010)

3x3x3 with a hangover - 23.44


----------



## Royals (Jan 1, 2010)

First sub 20 avg of 100 new years day.


----------



## sz35 (Jan 1, 2010)

I did a solve a couple minutes after 12 and got a 19.93 (awful, was drunk)


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 1, 2010)

Zava said:


> kurtaz said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



akkor vakon:confused:


----------



## Zava (Jan 1, 2010)

kurtaz said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > kurtaz said:
> ...



the answer is here
ja, ha kérhetlek, magyar berkeken belül ne híreszteld, meg ilyesmi


----------



## Luffy (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job!~


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 1, 2010)

Well... my first 3x3 solve was very bad, since I had cold hands: 17.xy

But then I tried a 3x3 BLD solve, and it was a success  6:xx.xx


----------



## Kolraz (Jan 1, 2010)

18.52 average of 12. Not the best but pretty decent.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 1, 2010)

I did the first solves with a 2x2.. avg of 100..

You can see them in accomplishment thread.. only the last 35 or so I made after 00:00.. but still


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jan 1, 2010)

first minx solve in 2010: 1:15.55


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 1, 2010)

My first 3 were sub 20. Then I had 2 21 second solves and it still wasn't a sub 20 average of 5  That would've been a great way to start of the year.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 1, 2010)

My first 6x6 solve - 4.58.71 PB!

Never gone sub 5 before.

Carried on for avg of 5 - 5.24.61 OP 4.54.81 O 5.26.38 O 5.26.36 = 5.16.56 PB


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 1, 2010)

my first solve was 28.47


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 1, 2010)

(27.76) --> B R B2 F2 L2 R2 F D' B' L' B' L B2 D2 U' B' R2 U' F' U B' D R' D B
23.57 --> L2 D L B F2 D2 R B F L2 D2 L R2 D' R2 F' D U L R' B' R D2 L' R'
32.85 crap solve) --> L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L F' L2 B F' D' B' F' U2 F D U' R D R B F' U' B F2
22.49 --> D' U' B F' D U' B L' R2 U B' D F' R2 B' L2 R D R2 B' D L2 U L' R2
28.51 --> D' U' B F' D U' B L' R2 U B' D F' R2 B' L2 R D R2 B' D L2 U L' R2

average of the 5 is 27.04 

cheers dude, my first solvesof new year


----------



## dudemanpp (Jan 1, 2010)

First avg of 5
Average of 5: 18.243
1. 18.102 B' U R D' R U R D2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D' B D' L D F2 B' D2 U' F2 B U2
2. (15.775) D' F U B F U2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R' U L' F' D2 U R D2
3. (20.725) L2 F2 D F2 L R F' U2 D R U B' R' U2 B' D' L D2 B L2 R2 U' L B' F
4. 18.027 D F2 D2 L' D R D B' D' L2 F D' R B2 U2 L B' F' L2 R' U' B U D2 L2
5. 18.599 U2 B2 U2 B' R' F B' D2 R' L2 U' F' R2 L' D R' B2 D2 R2 F B' R2 L' D U 

Second average of 5

Average of 5: 16.993
1. 17.497 R2 B2 L U' R2 U2 L F B2 L2 F' D B R2 U R' B U B2 U D' L F2 U2 R'
2. 16.111 U D B2 D' L' R2 B' U2 R2 U' B' L R2 U D' L' R' F U' F2 R2 F' B2 U' L
3. (14.850) L2 R2 F' B2 R F' L' U' R' B2 R2 U D B F' R' L' B' F' U B' D F2 L R
4. (18.651) R F2 R' U F' U2 R' D' R2 L U2 D F' R' U' R' B2 L F' B2 U2 L F L2 D'
5. 17.371 U' D' F2 R B' L2 R2 B' R2 B D R F2 D' F D' B2 F R' D U F' L' F U 

Pretty bad for me. I average about 15 seconds usually.


----------



## Ness (Jan 1, 2010)

first solve in 2010: 30.82.. quite horrible, but i didn't sleep very much at all...

edit: it's not getting much better.. 30.41 - 27.86 - 23.98 - 31.54 => avg3/5: 29.70
at least it's sub-30


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 1, 2010)

24.44 ao12


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 1, 2010)

my first average of the year... and it sucked.

1) 32.95 B2 L B2 D B D U' L2 U' R D' L' B2 R2 D R' B R' F D L R' U' F' U'
2) 52.25 F2 D' R D R' L' D' U2 R2 D' B L B' D R F L2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 B R2 L'
3) 35.70 B U2 F L2 R' B' U2 L' R2 D' R2 F' R D U L B D L' F B' U' B' U2 B
4) 50.67 B' U' D2 B' F U R D' R' D F R2 B2 F' L' R' B U2 F' R2 U' F' L' F' B2
5) 42.94 F' B U B2 U2 R F' D2 U2 R2 U B F' U B2 F2 U' F' B' L' B' L2 U2 D R2


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jan 1, 2010)

29.58 avg of 12.

31.73
26.36
31.38
20.50 - New PB 
28.08
33.33
37.46
25.32
31.37
30.63
28.28
29.35


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 1, 2010)

First 3x3 new a5 PB!!!

25.65, 27.62, 30.03, 30.68, 24.25 = 27.76


----------



## Muesli (Jan 1, 2010)

11:46.02 7x7x7 solve. Not a PB, but getting faster. Only last week I was at 15 minutes.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jan 1, 2010)

13.06, have it on YouTube. Scramble was easy though and the next solves weren't good.


----------



## Feryll (Jan 1, 2010)

I started solving a 2x2 when there was about 23 seconds left on the clock (Yeah I suck, I only learned Ortega yesterday  ). I thought I'd messed up at the last second, but a minute later after drinking the celebratory drink, I realized I was 180 degrees away. Make that +2 for me, lol.


----------



## zster007 (Jan 1, 2010)

First solve was really bad.

Just did it, 4x4. Time was 2:12.81.

Okay second solve, also 4x4. Time was 2:09.30

Both really bad, but I'm in a dark room where I can barely see my cube, and my hands are freezing.


----------



## Worker (Jan 1, 2010)

35.48


----------



## Owen (Jan 1, 2010)

45 seconds.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 1, 2010)

2x2 8.86 avg 12 at around 1am, 26.45 avg 5 on 3x3, 8 min solve on new 5x5 lol.


----------



## Weston (Jan 1, 2010)

First one handed average of 2010!

17.03, 16.96, 18.78, 19.12, 24.76 = 18.31 

YEAH! My goal was to be sub 20 OH before 2010. 



And I just did this for 2H
14.37, 12.88, 13.54, 12.25, 12.29, 13.94, 11.44, 12.53, 11.57, 15.77, 11.90, 14.53

12.98 average of 12! YES


EDIT
Then I rolled out the 14 and got, 12.88, 13.54, 12.25, 12.29, 13.94, 11.44, 12.53, 11.57, 15.77, 11.90, 14.53, 11.31

12.69 average of 12!


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I'm glad to say that in my first series of (timed) solves of 2010 (just today), I beat both my 3x3 averages of 5 and 12 at 24.28 and 25.10, respectively.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 1, 2010)

My first solve was a sucky megaminx solve..

1:16 -.-


----------



## Lofty (Jan 2, 2010)

I DNF'ed my first solve but continued on to get a 17.99 average of 50, 16.18 average of 12 and 15.03 average of 5. I love OH, gimme dat WR 2010.


----------



## Carson (Jan 2, 2010)

Was in the middle of a bld solve at midnight... DNF, just like all the others.


----------



## shicklegroober (Jan 2, 2010)

28.75!, I've been getting about 3-4 sub 30 solves a day, I'm quite excited. Sub -30 averages here I come


----------

